# Treatment In Spain



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all,
As I am moving to Spain soon I have been thinking about Dental treatment more than most things to be totally honest, the reason why I am thinking about Dental treatment is because just over a year ago I had surgery to correct a jaw abnormality which was then affecting my teeth(long story) but due to this abnormality I have had to have a small 1 tooth bridge fitted to support a fake tooth. I was basically wondering if Spanish Dentists would fit the bridge if it was to come out as i have a plate that I can use as a spare to keep the space where the tooth would be missing from open. Also due to the surgery I have metal plates in my jaws basically holding everything together would it be worth informing my Dr and Dentist in Spain about this treatment or not?
Thanks
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma - My experience of Spanish Dentists is VERY positive. 

Be aware that all dentistry here is private, though ime not TOO expensive. Just about the only thing you'll get FREE is an extraction. 

It cant hurt to tell them about the plates - they'll find out when they Xray anyway!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I have an excellent dentist in Spain. To give you an idea of costs, a filling is €40. Costs are far less than in the UK, and the equipment they have is bang up to date. Best thing to do is ask for recommendations when you get here, and try to use Spanish as there are some German and South African dentists around here that charge a fortune.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok great ty for your help I was starting to wonder about the whole dental treatment thing I know the health care is fantastic so not worried about that.
Thanks for your advice and help.
Emma


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Emma - Try and find one that is used by LOTS of the private health insurers. 

It means if you have cover from somebody like SANITAS (BUPA group) you'll get even better rates. 

I know of one or two dentists that cannot get acceptance - and they're often the more expensive ones to start with. These are often the ones that trawl for ex-pats with no Spanish skills!


----------

